
Nvidia's Hackintosh Support Is an Insurgency Against Apple's Computers - ptrptr
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/nvidia-titan-xp-hackintosh
======
gableroux
I used to work on a hackintosh, the support is impressive on tonymacx86.
[https://www.tonymacx86.com/](https://www.tonymacx86.com/)

ReHabMan is just amazing. It's even easy to get started with all the
tutorials. Indeed, the problem I was getting was with nvidia support, mini-
display port, multi display in general, video drivers, hybrid video
(integrated + discrete card), etc. Everything else was working a bit too well.

It's sad that this is not legit, the community is really awesome. At least
this nvidia move with drivers is a good news for the users in general I
suppose.

I personally worked on windows back in the days, discovered MacOS, moved to
ubuntu, hated all the PPAs, missed the tools I had on mac so gave hackintosh a
try, wasn't legit and had lots of troubles with nvidia, moved to arch linux,
struggled with lack of nvidia support too (ironic isn't it?) but turned out to
work a bit better on Fedora (maybe because I got better with X11, wayland and
configs in general) Then someone left at the office and I got his macbook so I
moved back to MacOS (my dotfiles are now compatible on all main os and I
automated my setup...). I don't think I'll switch again for a while (time
consuming, it's a long trip), but this news is really tempting to move back to
hackintosh. I have to admit it though, I really enjoyed Fedora :P

~~~
atroll
I've just recently installed macOS Sierra on my ASUS laptop thanks to
ReHabMans tutorials, some things took me days to fix like the audio, but you
always end up finding the solution in a thread made by that talented guy. The
only problem I had was high RAM usage and some other things that need
tweaking. edit: mic and cam don't work, this way nobody can spy on me ;)

~~~
chatmasta
Does Xcode and/or the iPhone simulator work?

~~~
Jyaif
Yes for both.

------
rl3
This is great. The usual emphatic declarations of listening and caring about
customers rings more hollow with every Apple press event that I watch.

Things are messed up when they let a product cycle lapse for 4 years (i.e. Mac
Pro) while leaving everyone in the dark the entire time.

------
9999
Nvidia has supported installing their latest cards into old Mac Pros for years
now with their web driver. Nothing new. They still have no support for Apple
EFI in these cards (meaning the cards have no video output during boot and
install of OS updates, making them incredibly inconvenient to use in day to
day work).

~~~
IMcD23
They work just fine for OS updates, I just installed one on mine. The only
thing you lose is an Apple boot logo.

------
tmikaeld
If Apple now respond with locking out Hackintosh users in any upcoming MacOS
update...

Then they'll probably do Microsoft a huge favour in persuading a lot of MacOS
users to finally go Windows.

I'd expect my current Hackintosh would last me 3-4 years now that it runs with
a 1080 Ti.

~~~
Hydraulix989
You could also try giving Linux Mint a shot, too. Unlike Ubuntu and Windows
10, you don't deal with copious ads in your file manager and launcher and
things like that.

~~~
tmikaeld
Unfortunately i use After Effects too often.

I'm planning to run Linux, but also run OS X and Windows 10 at the same time
using KVM and dedicate a GPU (Via passthrough) for each of these. This way i
get the added benefit of not having to reboot to enter Windows, plus i can
make snapshots of the entire VM whenever i desire and thus do A/B tests in a
"native" environment.

OS X works very well with KVM, so it is certainly doable.

------
ap46
Once the Pascal drivers come out, no spec upgrade from Apple to the Mac Pro
lineup will pull people back from making their own Hackintoshes with
1060/80(Ti) & going nuts with rendering or machine learning applications!

Cheaper hardware with top of the line specs, upgradeability & compatibility
with Windoze, *NIX & macOS.

~~~
jacquesm
Or they might switch to Linux where that all 'just works'.

~~~
sqeaky
For those who think this is sarcasm, the last update to the nVidia drivers
fixed most of my issues on Ubuntu. I only have a 980 and not doing machine
learning professionally, but this thing handles any game I throw at it.

~~~
jacquesm
> I only have a 980

It's such a tribute to the modern semi conductor industry that you can write
that so casually, and yet, we're talking about an approximately 5 TFLOPS co-
processor here.

Not all that long ago that would have been a rack full of very expensive
hardware and not all that long before that half a floor in a DC.

Welcome to the future.

And you're right, definitely not sarcastic.

~~~
sqeaky
For gaming or home use its a big deal, for professionals, why waste time with
as single 2 year old card.

~~~
jacquesm
A card like that is still more than powerful enough to learn with. That's
technically still 'home' use but as a professional entering a field you could
get a lot of mileage out of it, especially if you already have it.

I wouldn't buy one new or second hand to study with today.

------
Hydraulix989
NVIDIA has been "casually" helping out Hackintosh users with driver updates
for their cards that aren't realistically used anywhere else for a while now
(nobody has that pre-"trashcan" Mac Pro with the swappable PCI Express GPU
slot anymore).

------
libertine
Couldn't this just be aimed for GPU Docks (mainly for laptops)?

Or Apple doesn't support such devices?

Edit: Well it seems that's not straight forward... but maybe NVIDIA is playing
ahead of the curve with TB3 on MBPro 2016 :
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/12/01/the-
thunderbolt-3-...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/12/01/the-
thunderbolt-3-equipped-macbook-pro-can-use-external-gpus----but-at-a-cost)

------
mtgx
I'm still not sure whether this is Nvidia "playing ball" with Apple, or
whether this is Nvidia saying to Apple customers "Hey Apple guys, we love you
now! Please don't go with AMD!"

~~~
H1Supreme
I found myself asking the same question. Either way, this is great. Going to
pick up a 1070 for my hackintosh.

------
juusto
Anyone has any tutorials on how to build your own hackintosh with Ryzen+1080?

That would be a time saver. Thanks

~~~
phren0logy
The common wisdom is that support for AMD chips / MBs is sufficiently poor in
MacOS that it's probably not a good idea. Check out
[https://www.tonymacx86.com/](https://www.tonymacx86.com/)

